# "Datenschutz" ??? / Technik ?



## Rahmat (14 Juli 2002)

Hi @ all,

Hallo Dialerfucker, Frank, Heiko, Technofreak (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge, damit sich keiner zurückgesetzt fühlt  ).

Wie ich sehe immer noch die alte Leier, nicht viel neues.

Mobileguru hat scheinbar auch niemanden so recht überzeugen können.
Woher das wohl kommt *wunderwunderwunder...* ?

Das mit der t-online-Software und dem integrierten Warner finde ich klasse, auch wenn ich sie selber nicht installiert habe. Klasse Hinweis von Frank.

Nach langer Pause hatte ich wieder einmal ein Brainstorming und mir sind etliche Fragen durch den Kopf gegangen, wenn jemand was dazu beitragen kann wäre ich froh.

1.) Bin nicht ganz am laufenden wg. Gesetze.
Hat sich irgendwas konkretes getan Gesetzesablehnung/Annahme oder Aufschub? Oder alles beim Alten?

2.) "Datenschutz/Einzelverbindungsnachweis"
Wenn ich das richtig sehe kann mir also trotz Antrag eines Einzelverbindungsnachweisese eine ausgexte 0190-Verbindung angezeigt werden, damit die Daten des "Unternehmers" geschützt werden.
(Wir erinnern uns an diverse threads: annonyme Zahlweise heißt: Der Anbieter ist annonym, nicht der Kunde :evil: )
Auf gut deutsch: Keine Ahnung an wen, keine Ahnung wofür, aber rutsch mal 100000,- Euro rüber? Und das ist deutsches Recht?
Sehe ich das richtig so, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

2.a): Gilt obiges Prinzip prinzipiell, oder hängt es von den Umständen ab (Abrechnung über Telekom oder anderen Telefonanbieter, Preselect, Dialeranbieter, Einzelverbindungsnachweis "defaultmäßig installiert" oder erst rückwirkend beantragt, nachdem man auf die Schnautze gefallem ist...)
D.h. kann man z.B. wenn man nur bei Telekom und t-online ist und immer mit der Rechnung auch einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis bekommt, trotzdem ausgexte 0190-Posten haben?

3.): Die Datenschutzargumentation ist ja so grotesk, schlimmer gehts nimmer.
Mir fällt dazu halt genau die Gegenposition ein:
Ich habe mit der Telekom  z.B. keinen Vertrag über einen "Mehrwert"-dienst direkt abgeschlossen. Folglich dürfte sie von mir auch keine Kohle abzocken (Problem des Inkassos). Umgekehrt kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern die Telekom ermächtigt zu haben, meine Daten an dritte z.B. "Mehrwert"anbieter weiterzugeben. D.h. IMNSHO müßte der dubiose "Mehrwert"anbieter hier selber tätig werden, indem ich ein Formular ausfüllen muß mit Namen usw., damit  der "Mehrwert"anbieter meine Daten überhaupt bekommt.
Einzige Ausnahme sehe ich hier bei wissentlichen Falschangaben meinerseits. Hier müßte der "Mehrwert"anbieter natürlich die Möglichkeit haben, (über die Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft !! und nicht anders !!) an meine Daten zu kommen. Das stelle ich mir unter Rechtsstaatlichkeit vor und nichts anderes.
Bequemlichkeit, Wirtschaftlichkeit und praktische Gesichtspunkt sind meiner Meinung nach keine aausreichend trifftigen Gründe gegen Rechtsstaatlichkeit.
Gibt es diesbezüglich auch irgendwelche fundierten Überlegungen oder gar Urteile ?

Die folgenden Überlegungen sind "heiß" und Ihre Umsetzung wäre u.U. z.T. von strafrechtlicher Relevanz. Ich sehe sie allerdings aus rein theoretischer und technischer Sicht und halte die Auseinandersetzung mit diesem Thema im Hinblick auf freie Meinungsäußerung und Informationsfreiheit für legitim:

4.) 0190-Nummern.
Unabhängig von der Dialerproblematik und sogenannten gecrackten Dialern, die nicht gecrackt sind, ist ja jede 0190-Nummer einer "richtigen" Telefonnummer zugeordnet, mit Ortsvorwahl und Nummer. 
Und diese Nummer ist ja nicht mit "Mehrwert"-kosten belegt.
4.a) Ist diese Zuordnung fest oder kann ein Anbieter die z.B. Datenbankgesteuert unterschiedlichen Nummern zuordnen.
z.B. 0190 123456 ist Montags   0821 4562 zugeordnet,
                              Dienstags 0934 2108 .... 
4.b) Es gibt doch Internetseiten, die z.B. Registrierungscodes für illegal kopierte Software enthält, um diese frei zu schalten.
Gibt es ähnliche Sites auch für 0190-Nummern, die Informationen enthalten wie 0190 12345 ist "eigentlich" 089 123876 oder so.
Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten diese Informationen zu erhalten.
4.c) Sieht ein angerufener, ob die Verbindung kostenpflichtig über 0190 stattfindet oder direkt  ohne Kosten?
4.d) Jetzt auf dialer angewandt:
Dialer sind, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe *.exe-Dateien oder Microschrott-active-X-Dateien, in jedem Fall compiliert, so dass der Anwender z.B. die zu wählende Telefonnummer nicht manipulieren kann.
Gibt es hier Programme zum decompilieren - Wert ändern in z.B. nicht kostenpflichtige Telefonnummer - neu compiliern. D.h. könnte ich nicht wenigstens theoretisch doch einen "gecrackten" Dialer herstellen?
Und wie würde die Gegenseite technisch den Schmu merken?

5.) Jetzt komme ich zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Wenn ich es richtig sehe liefern dialer doch ganz normale HTML-Seiten, mit server- und clientseitigen scripten.
Ein minimaler chat ist implementiert. Irgendwo steht eine Webcam. Eine junge Dame zeigt mal den linken und mal den rechten Busen in die cam. Die Bilder werden im 5-Sek. Takt FTP-mäßig auf den Webserver hochgeladen. Alte *.jpeg Dateien werden durch gleichnamige neue ersetz und ein Script sorgt dafür, dass der "Mehrwert"-user immer die aktuellen Bilder/die aktuelle Site hochgeladen bekommt.
Soweit so gut. Aber das ist doch alles HTML und TCP/IP. Wie und wo fließt hier die Telefonverbindung ein.
Oder anders herum gefragt: Ich kann doch normalerweise jede "normale" Website auf jedem PC sehen, unabhängig, davon ob ich über AOL, t-online oder sonst was im Internet bin, d.h. unabhängig von der Einwahlnummer, nur hier nicht.
Ich denke, dass hier ein serverseitiges Script nachsieht, ob die Verbindung über die 0190-Nummer besteht und sich entsprechend verhält, d.h. Bilder usw. liefert oder auch nicht.

Mir ist das Zusammenspiel zwischen Telefon und Internet nicht klar.
Ich habe z.B. 2PC's, zu Versuchszwecken nicht vernetzt. Auf einem ist ein Apache Webserver und ein Redirect ( http://www.issb.de/ ) installiert. D.h. meine lokale temporäre IP wird permanent auf einen Webserver im Internet hochgeladen. So kann ich von meinem zweiten Rechner übers Internet auf meinen ersten Rechner surfen. Ganz witzig.
Aber ich kann nicht z.B. auf meinem zweiten Rechner eine DFÜ-Verbindung einrichten und als Telefonverbindung meine eigene Nummer angeben und hoffen, dass der Apache am anderen Ende abhebt.
Was bräuchte ich, um sowas zu realisieren?
Ich denke als erstes müßten beide Rechner über eine Modem/ISDN-Verbindung (und nicht TDSL) erreichbar sein. Jedem Rechner müßte dann eine eigene Telefonnummer zugewiesen werden. Und der Server bräuchte dann wahrscheinlich eine Serversoftware, die sozusagen "abhebt" und gegebenenfalls weitervermittelt.
Was sind das für Programme?
Und wie habe ich mir das dann z.B. konkret vorzustellen: Kann z.B. die Junge Dame (die, die mit dem linken und rechten Busen wackelt) in Hamburg sitzen, der 0190-Telefonanschluß in Stuttgart sein und der Server, auf dem die Website gehostet wird in Bad Wörishofen?
Oder muß das 0190-Telefon neben dem Webserver stehen?

Das täte mich alles echt interessieren.
Im voraus Danke für jede Info.

mfg an alle
 Rahmat.


----------



## dialerfucker (14 Juli 2002)

Tach, Rahmat,

wenn Du kommst, dann aber heftig!  

Hier der Versuch ein bischen zu antworten:

Zu 1: Wischiwaschi-Änderungen angeblich vor der Sommerpause...

Zu 2: hmm, anscheinend noch...

Zu 3 und 4: da wurde irgenwann, als sich die Telekom vom Monopolisten zur AG  transvestierte, die RegTp geschaffen... von daher allerlei Merkwürdigkeiten, deren Ausmass zu überblicken die Behörde immer wieder beteuert...

Zu 4d: sehr guter Ansatz, aber ich sehe keine Möglichkeit... das Ding ist halt auf das z.B.: das bei Meanpain stehende Gegenstück zugeschnitten und wählt sich mit seinem Code eben genau nur dort ein. Ansonsten hätte sich sicher Mediapay schon des Meanpain, und Interfun des X-Divers etc.. bemächtigt. 

Zu 5: Gib es zu, Du willst jetzt selbst Webmazter werden!    

Ansonsten brauch ich etwas Zeit, um die Fragen intensiver zu beantworten....

Gruß Dialerfucker


----------



## Rahmat (14 Juli 2002)

Hi dialerfucker,

@4.d)
Decompilieren/compilieren:
Hier dachte ich natürlich, dass ich die zugehörigen nicht-0190-Nummern aus "Übungs-Aufgabe 4a" in Form einer aussagekräftigen Website von Dir bereits erhalten habe.  


@5.)
Du hast mich durchschaut (flugticketsschamhafthintermrückenverstecke).  

Grüße
 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich sehe immer noch die alte Leier, nicht viel neues.


Hast Du - ernsthaft - was anderes erwartet?


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Mobileguru hat scheinbar auch niemanden so recht überzeugen können.
> Woher das wohl kommt *wunderwunderwunder...* ?


Was Wunder...


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich irgendwas konkretes getan Gesetzesablehnung/Annahme oder Aufschub? Oder alles beim Alten?


Ein bischen was hat sich getan, aber vermutlich nicht wirklich viel Neues. Obs war bringt bleibt abzuwarten. Siehe News auf dialerhilfe.de.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Auf gut deutsch: Keine Ahnung an wen, keine Ahnung wofür, aber rutsch mal 100000,- Euro rüber? Und das ist deutsches Recht?
> Sehe ich das richtig so, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


Jein. Liegt möglicherweise auch daran, dass noch niemand weit genut geklagt hat.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 2.a): Gilt obiges Prinzip prinzipiell, oder hängt es von den Umständen ab (Abrechnung über Telekom oder anderen Telefonanbieter, Preselect, Dialeranbieter, Einzelverbindungsnachweis "defaultmäßig installiert" oder erst rückwirkend beantragt, nachdem man auf die Schnautze gefallem ist...)


Prinzipiell wollen alle Dein Geld. Prinzipiell setzen Dich alle unter Druck bis hart an die Grenze der Nötigung. 


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es diesbezüglich auch irgendwelche fundierten Überlegungen oder gar Urteile ?


Überlegungen: ja
Urteile sind mir keine bekannt.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 4.) 0190-Nummern.
> Unabhängig von der Dialerproblematik und sogenannten gecrackten Dialern, die nicht gecrackt sind, ist ja jede 0190-Nummer einer "richtigen" Telefonnummer zugeordnet, mit Ortsvorwahl und Nummer.
> Und diese Nummer ist ja nicht mit "Mehrwert"-kosten belegt.
> 4.a) Ist diese Zuordnung fest oder kann ein Anbieter die z.B. Datenbankgesteuert unterschiedlichen Nummern zuordnen.
> ...


Vermutlich fest weil es ein kaum zumutbarer Aufwand wäre, jedesmal die Anschlüsse umzuklemmen. Und dass die Anbieter an vielen verschiedenen Orten die entsprechenden Einwahlpools hat ist fast nicht vorstellbar. Man darf ja nicht vergessen, dass da eine Menge Technik dahintersteckt.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 4.b) Es gibt doch Internetseiten, die z.B. Registrierungscodes für illegal kopierte Software enthält, um diese frei zu schalten.
> Gibt es ähnliche Sites auch für 0190-Nummern, die Informationen enthalten wie 0190 12345 ist "eigentlich" 089 123876 oder so.
> Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten diese Informationen zu erhalten.


Solche Seiten sind mir nicht bekannt und es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Anbieter Dir die Nummern verraten würden. Zusätzlich erfolgt die Authentifizierung über den Dialer, so dass Du Dich nicht direkt einwählen können solltest.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 4.c) Sieht ein angerufener, ob die Verbindung kostenpflichtig über 0190 stattfindet oder direkt  ohne Kosten?


Eher ja als nein.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 4.d) Jetzt auf dialer angewandt:
> Dialer sind, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe *.exe-Dateien oder Microschrott-active-X-Dateien, in jedem Fall compiliert, so dass der Anwender z.B. die zu wählende Telefonnummer nicht manipulieren kann.
> Gibt es hier Programme zum decompilieren - Wert ändern in z.B. nicht kostenpflichtige Telefonnummer - neu compiliern. D.h. könnte ich nicht wenigstens theoretisch doch einen "gecrackten" Dialer herstellen?
> Und wie würde die Gegenseite technisch den Schmu merken?


Könnte gehen wenn die Hersteller der Dialer ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht haben.
Merken: Dazu reicht eine Prüfsummenprüfung der EXE.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 5.) Jetzt komme ich zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
> Wenn ich es richtig sehe liefern dialer doch ganz normale HTML-Seiten, mit server- und clientseitigen scripten.
> Ein minimaler chat ist implementiert. Irgendwo steht eine Webcam. Eine junge Dame zeigt mal den linken und mal den rechten Busen in die cam. Die Bilder werden im 5-Sek. Takt FTP-mäßig auf den Webserver hochgeladen. Alte *.jpeg Dateien werden durch gleichnamige neue ersetz und ein Script sorgt dafür, dass der "Mehrwert"-user immer die aktuellen Bilder/die aktuelle Site hochgeladen bekommt.
> Soweit so gut. Aber das ist doch alles HTML und TCP/IP. Wie und wo fließt hier die Telefonverbindung ein.
> ...


Ja, so siehts aus. Es werden eben nur bestimmte IP-Adressen zugelassen.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich kann nicht z.B. auf meinem zweiten Rechner eine DFÜ-Verbindung einrichten und als Telefonverbindung meine eigene Nummer angeben und hoffen, dass der Apache am anderen Ende abhebt.
> Was bräuchte ich, um sowas zu realisieren?


1. Du brauchst einen RAS-Server, der das Modem abhebt und dem Client eine gültige IP-Adresse zuweist.
2. Wenn das im gesamten Internet gehen soll, dann brauchst Du einen Provider, der Dir die Adressen zur Verfügung stellt und das alles routet.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind das für Programme?


Nennt sich "Router" 


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie habe ich mir das dann z.B. konkret vorzustellen: Kann z.B. die Junge Dame (die, die mit dem linken und rechten Busen wackelt) in Hamburg sitzen, der 0190-Telefonanschluß in Stuttgart sein und der Server, auf dem die Website gehostet wird in Bad Wörishofen?
> Oder muß das 0190-Telefon neben dem Webserver stehen?


Eher Lösung A als B.


----------



## Rahmat (14 Juli 2002)

Hi Heiko,
prompte Antwort, wie immer, Danke.  



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich sehe immer noch die alte Leier, nicht viel neues.





			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du - ernsthaft - was anderes erwartet?


Nicht im Traum, aber ich hätte mich auch gerne vom Gegenteil überraschen lassen.



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 4.a) Ist diese Zuordnung fest oder kann ein Anbieter die z.B. Datenbankgesteuert unterschiedlichen Nummern zuordnen.
> z.B. 0190 123456 ist Montags   0821 4562 zugeordnet,
> Dienstags 0934 2108 ....





			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich fest weil es ein kaum zumutbarer Aufwand wäre, jedesmal die Anschlüsse umzuklemmen. Und dass die Anbieter an vielen verschiedenen Orten die entsprechenden Einwahlpools hat ist fast nicht vorstellbar. Man darf ja nicht vergessen, dass da eine Menge Technik dahintersteckt.


Muß ich mir das wirklich noch so mit stöpseln und klemmen vorstellen und richtigen geographischen Manifestationen und einem richtigen Akt.
Ich dachte schon bei der Telekom sind die schon so virtuell, dass sie gar keine reale Hardware mehr brauchen  .



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich kann nicht z.B. auf meinem zweiten Rechner eine DFÜ-Verbindung einrichten und als Telefonverbindung meine eigene Nummer angeben und hoffen, dass der Apache am anderen Ende abhebt.
> Was bräuchte ich, um sowas zu realisieren?





			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Du brauchst einen RAS-Server, der das Modem abhebt und dem Client eine gültige IP-Adresse zuweist.
> 2. Wenn das im gesamten Internet gehen soll, dann brauchst Du einen Provider, der Dir die Adressen zur Verfügung stellt und das alles routet.





			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind das für Programme?





			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nennt sich "Router"



Ich bringe mit Router eher IP-Adressen in Verbindung.
Sehe ich das so ungefähr  :-? richtig:  Was für IP-Adressen der Router ist, ist für Telefonnummern der RAS-Server (so grob vereinfacht)?

Weil ich denke halt, im Internet gibts doch eigentlich keine Telefonnummern sondern nur IP-Adressen? Und Trotzdem beruht die ganze Technik doch auf dem Telefonnetz?
Und mit der Telefonseite kenne ich mich halt schon gar nicht aus.

 Rahmat


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Juli 2002)

Hi Rahmat,
warst Du auf nem Kurztripp im Tibet und hast jetzt die 12. Bewustseinsebene erreicht? Ich mein mal so, mit Kleinkram is nich mehr, jezzz muß der ganze Zusammenhang her...   
Ich versteh diese 0190er-Verbindungen so: Rufnummer anwählen und unabhängig von Deinem ISP schlägst Du bei einem Server, sagen wir mal in Berlin, auf. Der prüft - aha: über 0190peitschmichaus eingewählt, das ist also Angebot "Domina" von h**p://blablabla.cz. Dann wird der ganze Mist über den Server aus Berlin wieder zu Dir zurück geliefert. Ungefähr ist das vergleichbar mit der Fernwartung bei Firmennetzen. Der Login in den Server wird durch den Dialer gleich mit erledigt und gleichzeitig für den Betreiber sichergestellt, dass er von dem Servernetzbetreiber seinen Anteil bekommt.
Insofern stellt sich das ganze so dar. Der Servernetzbetreiber kauft die 0190er Nummer, um darüber den Paydienst zur Verfügung zu stellen. Der "Webmazter" kauft sich vom Servernetzbetreiber einen individuell konfigurierten Dialer, den er dann auf seine Seite stellt. Erfolgt die Einwahl zum Servernetzbetreiber wird sichergestellt, dass das Routing zum entsprechenden Webserver hergestellt wird und das entsprechende Angebot geliefert wird. Gleichzeitig stellt die Einwahl über den Dialer Nr. XXXX sicher, dass der "Webmazter" seinen prozentualen Anteil an den angefallenen Telefonkosten bekommt.
Insofern ist und bleibt die Grundlage die Telefonverbindung. Aus diesem Grunde funktioniert der ganze Mist ja nicht per DSL, außer der Sonderlösung, dass wiederrum eine 0190-er Nummer parallel zur DSL-Verbindung angerufen werden muss.
Schnauf...
Isch haben fertich.
Hoffentlich habe ich mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Rahmat (15 Juli 2002)

Hi Frank,

12. Bewußtseinsebene -- ganzer Zusammenhang + Durchblick.... schön wäre es  .

ich glaube, ich habe die Antwort so ungefähr verstanden, wobei ich so 100% nicht durch bin. :-? 

Wie gesagt, hat jetzt mit dialern so im engeren Sinne nur noch "sehr indirekt" zu tun, aber ich denke, wen es nicht interessiert, der muß ja nicht mitlesen  .
Den Vergleich mit der Fernwartung von Firmennetzen habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. In solchen Dimensionen kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Ich habe ein bißchen in dieser Richtung rumexperimentiert. D.h. Ich habe einen Rechner A, nicht vernetzt und ein Heimnetzwerk mit Rechner B als Router/Gateway. Auf Rechner B einen Apache-Webserver, einen Redirect, der meine temporäre IP an einen Server im Internet überträgt und zu Versuchszwecken einen VNC-Server zur Fernbedienung installiert.
Wie ich dann meinen Rechner B von Rechner A aus übers Internet und die temporäre IP-Adresse habe fernsteuern können, hat mir dann doch einen ganz netten Sicherheitsschock verpaßt. Wenn da jemand "zufällig" meine IP und das Passwort mitkriegt, wäre so ein format c:\ übers Internet schon recht übel.
Also VNC schnellstens wieder gestoppt.
Wieso ich das erzähle? Du hast von einer Fernwartung von Firmennetzen gesprochen.  Ich komme mit VNC nicht über den Router hinaus, da ich nur von diesem eine im Internet gültige IP habe, kann also nur diesen fernwarten. Oder gibt es da auch Möglichkeiten Rechner im Inneren eines Netzwerkes fernzuwarten?
Theoretisch müßte es so gehen, dass ich, nachdem ich mich per VNC auf dem Rechner eingeloggt habe dort einen neuen VNC-client starten, der dann ja alle Rechner im eigenen Netz kennen müßte, falls diese auch einen VNC-Server gestartet haben. Habe ich noch nicht propiert, denke aber, dass man falls dies wirklich klappen sollte, mindestens enorme Performance- und Stabilitätsprobleme hat.
Ich dachte, ob es da vielleicht andere, direktere Lösungen gibt.
Wenn ich konkret damit arbeiten wollte, wäre u.U. PCAnywhere von Norton sicherer. Aber ich probier ja nur! Und da nehme ich halt das, was nichts kostet  .

Das gleiche passiert, wenn ich auf einem Rechner C im Netz von B ebenfalls einen Webserver installiert habe.
Hat B z.B. B 192.168.0.1 und 13.45.2.8 temporär als IP-Adressen und C 192.168.0.2 so kann ich z.B. von Rechner D (192.168.0.3) über den Proxyserver B auf 13.45.2.8 zugreifen und dann mit einem Link weiter zu Rechner C gehen, da die 192.168.0.2 im Netz von D ja bekannt ist.
Versuche ich das gleiche von Rechner A aus (der nicht vernetzt ist), so komme ich über die temporäre IP nur bis zum Router, der Link zu Rechner C funktioniert nicht, da die 192.168.0.2 im Internet ja ungültig ist.
Ich habe dann noch mit refreshs experimentiert (angeblich clientseitig) und in php mit dem (angeblich serverseitigem) "Header Location=..."
Doch die Adresse wird scheinbar immer im Browser des Clients aufgelöst und nie beim Server, der ja die Adresse kennen müßte.
Wenn hier einer weiß, wie ich auf einen Rechner innerhalb eines Netzwerkes komme, wäre ich auch froh.

Was das ganze (Fernwartung von Netzwerken) jetzt aber wieder mit Telefonnummern zu tun hat, ist mir vollends ein Rätsel.

P.S.: Nicht dass Du meinst, ich bin Krösus und habe 1000 PC's.
Da sind dann schon ein paar rein virtuelle Rechner unter VMware dabei.
Interessant: Mit VNC kann ich z.B. virtuelle Rechner auf meinem Hostbetriebsystem starten und ich kann dann per Fernbedienung sogar Windows-Gastrechner bedienen, aber bei einem Linux-(SuSE)-Gastsystem hakts dann an dieser Stelle aus.

Was das ganze Theater, vor allem mit dem Webserver soll?
Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht das Risiko eingehen meinen eigenen Rechner als Webserver im Internet einzusetzen. Aber welcher Provider bietet z.B. PHP, ASP und JSP gleichzeitig an ?
Da könnte man z.B. mal eine Site entwickeln, die vom Provider nicht unterstützt wird und sie wenigstens zu Demozwecken trotzdem ins Netz stellen. Odere mit VMware beliebige Konfigurationen nachstellen und die dann auch im Internet zeigen.

mfg 
 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ich das erzähle? Du hast von einer Fernwartung von Firmennetzen gesprochen.  Ich komme mit VNC nicht über den Router hinaus, da ich nur von diesem eine im Internet gültige IP habe, kann also nur diesen fernwarten. Oder gibt es da auch Möglichkeiten Rechner im Inneren eines Netzwerkes fernzuwarten?


Ja, gibt es. Du kannst entweder ein Port-Forwarding machen oder jedem Rechner innerhalb des Netzwerks eine "echte" Internet-IP geben.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dann noch mit refreshs experimentiert (angeblich clientseitig) und in php mit dem (angeblich serverseitigem) "Header Location=..."
> Doch die Adresse wird scheinbar immer im Browser des Clients aufgelöst und nie beim Server, der ja die Adresse kennen müßte.
> Wenn hier einer weiß, wie ich auf einen Rechner innerhalb eines Netzwerkes komme, wäre ich auch froh.


Das ist hier ein Mißverständnis. Der Serverseitige ist die Erzeugung des Headers. Der Client fordert per GET z.B. die "index.php" an und der Server antwortet mit dem Header "Redirect" mit dem Ziel "ganzwoanders.de". Dieses Ziel muß der Client dann wieder von sich aus auflösen. Sonst wäre der Server ja ein Proxy.
Stell Dir vor, der Postbote (Client) kommt und will bei Dir (Server) eine Nachnahme kassieren (GET), und Du sagst ihm, dass der eigentliche Empfänger woanders wohnt (Redirect). Dann muß der Postbote sich auch selber darum kümmern, woher er das Geld bekommt.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Was das ganze (Fernwartung von Netzwerken) jetzt aber wieder mit Telefonnummern zu tun hat, ist mir vollends ein Rätsel.


Du hast - vereinfacht - zwei Möglichkeiten, Dich ins Firmennetz einzuwählen: direkt per Telefon oder übers Internet. In beiden Fällen brauchst Du dann dort eine lokale IP-Adresse. Ob das jetzt über einen VPN-Tunnel oder den RAS-Server läuft ist da erst mal zweitrangig. RAS-Server wäre im weitesten Sinn das Ding, das bei TOL läuft und dafür sorgt, dass Du surfen kannst.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Was das ganze Theater, vor allem mit dem Webserver soll?
> Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht das Risiko eingehen meinen eigenen Rechner als Webserver im Internet einzusetzen. Aber welcher Provider bietet z.B. PHP, ASP und JSP gleichzeitig an ?


*pffffffffffffffffffft*
Wer gibt sich denn freiwillig mit ASP ab?


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich das so ungefähr  :-? richtig:  Was für IP-Adressen der Router ist, ist für Telefonnummern der RAS-Server (so grob vereinfacht)?


Der RAS-Server macht im Großen und Ganzen zwei Sachen: 
1. er verwaltet viele Modems oder ISDN-Karten damit Du Dich per Modem einwählen kannst
2. er gibt Dir eine IP-Adresse aus seinem Pool per DHCP. Damit sorgt er dann dafür, dass Du überhaupt kommunizieren kannst.


----------



## Rahmat (16 Juli 2002)

Hallo Heiko,

sagenhaft, welche 0190-Hotline bietet noch um Mitternacht Support ???
Da ist man in einem super Forum doch 10 mal besser und tausend mal billiger aufgehoben, Danke  .


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ich das erzähle? Du hast von einer Fernwartung von Firmennetzen gesprochen. Ich komme mit VNC nicht über den Router hinaus, da ich nur von diesem eine im Internet gültige IP habe, kann also nur diesen fernwarten. Oder gibt es da auch Möglichkeiten Rechner im Inneren eines Netzwerkes fernzuwarten?





			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, gibt es. Du kannst entweder ein Port-Forwarding machen oder jedem Rechner innerhalb des Netzwerks eine "echte" Internet-IP geben.


Wenn es sich dabei um virtuelle Rechner handelt, ohne eigen Hardware, scheidet wahrscheinlich die "echte" IP aus und es wird auf das Port-Forwarding hinauslaufen. Da muß ich mich mal damit beschäftigen.


			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Stell Dir vor, der Postbote (Client) kommt und will bei Dir (Server) eine Nachnahme kassieren (GET), und Du sagst ihm, dass der eigentliche Empfänger woanders wohnt (Redirect). Dann muß der Postbote sich auch selber darum kümmern, woher er das Geld bekommt.


Ich dachte halt, wenn ich ihm sage wo er das Päckchen hinbringen soll, könnte er doch so intelligent sein dort auch gleich noch das Geld zu kassieren.  
Aber ernst, mir ist mein Mißverständnis klar.
D.h. der Webserver übernimmt definitiv in keinem Fall Proxyaufgaben und ich komme damit auf diesem Weg in keinem Fall auf einen Rechner im Inneren eines Netzwerkes.
Wahrscheinlich heißt hier die Lösung wieder Port-Forwarding?
Oder funzt das auch nicht?
Mal bei Google nachsehen.

ASP o.k. Aber z.B. kann mein Provider auch kein JSP (ich aber auch nicht, aber vielleicht lern ich es ja noch)  .

Nochmals Danke,
mir wird die ganze Sache doch langsam klarer.

mfg
 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (16 Juli 2002)

Hallo,

mir fällt jetzt was ganz neues dazu ein (zumindest für mich neu):

Das Problem mit den 0190-Nummern für den Anbieter ist ja, dass er für jede Nummer einen bestimmten Betrag zahlen muß, egal wie intensiv sie genutzt wird. Bei Telefon und Fax"diensten" habe ich ja immer eine 1-zu-1-Verbindung, d.h. ich kann zwar mit 0190-Gestöhne ordentlich abzocken, aber dem Verdienst sind genaue Grenzen Gesetzt (z.B. 3,63 DM/Minute (ich rechne immer noch in DM)).

Ich dachte jetzt, "Oh die Dialer sind ja geschäftstüchtig, da können ja beliebig viele 'Freier' z.B. mit einer Dame 'chatten', also eine 1-zu-n- Beziehung.
Aber dem ist ja, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, überhaupt nicht so.
Wenn ich es richtig sehe, hat die Einwahl über den 0190-dialer nur sehr wenig mit der angezeigten Website zu tun, nämlich soviel, dass der Inhalt überhaupt angezeigt wird.
Ich (als böser aber FST-konformer "Mehrwertdienst"betreiber) kann ja aber mit ein und demselben 0190-dialer, d.h. ein und derselben 0190-Nummer, für die ich auch nur einmal bezahlen muß, die unterschiedlichsten Dienste gleichzeitig anbieten, also eine echte n-zu-m-Beziehung. 10000 Leute nutzen gleichzeitig 100 verschiedene "Mehrwert"dienste, der Betreiber muß aber nur für eine 0190-Nummer Gebühren zahlen.
Das wäre in diesem Beispiel 2178000,- DM "Stundenlohn" abzüglich Kosten.
Nicht schlecht.

Das sehe ich doch richtig?

Wenn ich mir das vor Augen führe, bin ich mir 1000% sicher, dass sich an der Situation nichts ändern wird, zumindest nicht zum Positiven.

Trotzdem Kopf hoch
 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. der Webserver übernimmt definitiv in keinem Fall Proxyaufgaben und ich komme damit auf diesem Weg in keinem Fall auf einen Rechner im Inneren eines Netzwerkes.


Fast richtig. Es gibt für den Apache z.B. auch eine Möglichkeit, diesen als echten Proxy zu betreiben.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich heißt hier die Lösung wieder Port-Forwarding?
> Oder funzt das auch nicht?


Doch, das geht.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> ASP o.k. Aber z.B. kann mein Provider auch kein JSP (ich aber auch nicht, aber vielleicht lern ich es ja noch)


JSP hat zwei Probleme, die es für den Hostingbereich fast untauglich machen: 
- Accouting nur schlecht möglich
- Sicherheit auf Serverebene auch nicht allzu einfach zu konfigurieren


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich (als böser aber FST-konformer "Mehrwertdienst"betreiber) kann ja aber mit ein und demselben 0190-dialer, d.h. ein und derselben 0190-Nummer, für die ich auch nur einmal bezahlen muß, die unterschiedlichsten Dienste gleichzeitig anbieten, also eine echte n-zu-m-Beziehung. 10000 Leute nutzen gleichzeitig 100 verschiedene "Mehrwert"dienste, der Betreiber muß aber nur für eine 0190-Nummer Gebühren zahlen.
> Das wäre in diesem Beispiel 2178000,- DM "Stundenlohn" abzüglich Kosten.
> Nicht schlecht.
> 
> Das sehe ich doch richtig?


Rischtisch 
Wir arbeiten aber hart an einer Verbesserung der Situation.


----------



## Rahmat (16 Juli 2002)

Hi,

mit diesen Eckdaten muß man aber schon sehr standhaft sein, um nicht doch irgendwann mal die Seite zu wechseln, vor allem wenn man 6 Mäuler zu stopfen hat und keinen Job.  

mfg
 Rahmat


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Juli 2002)

@ Rahmat,

jezzz biste aber wieder auf die 3. Bewußtseinsebene runtergerutscht. 
Los! Ab nach Tibet - nächste Runde!

 8)


----------



## Rahmat (16 Juli 2002)

@Frank, 

Hi, so schnell geht das mit dem runterrutschen?   :-?  :-? 

Hätte ich nicht gedacht.   :-?  :-?  

@all
@insbes. Heiko 

Noch ne technische Frage:

Auf der Clientseite habe ich ja einige technische Einschränkungen, um in den "Genuß" von "Mehrwert"diensten zu kommen:
1.) Windoof
2.) Modem/ISDN, nix TDSL & co., damit auch eingeschränkte Transferrate.
3.) Z.T. I.E. (Bei Active-X und "Auto"-dialern).

Wie sieht das auf der Serverseite aus?
Denke mal, da hab ich keine Einschränkungen, klar es muß eine echte Telefonleitung da sein, aber ich denke die erlaubt deutlich meht Traffic als ISDN.
Handelt es sich beim dialer um eine exe-Datei, so kann sie ja auch von einem Unix-Server und Apache-Webserver heruntergeladen werden. Und die Einwahl dürfte, denke ich auch kein Problem sein.
Für einen Active-X-auto-dialer brauche ich aber vielleicht einen Windows-NT-Server und einen IIS ?
----------------------------------
Jetzt aber ganz weg von den Dialern.

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit eine bestehende Website rudimentär online zu pflegen. 
D.h. Website und Design stehen. Ich muß nur die Möglichkeit haben ganz gezielt einzelne Seiten inhaltlich aktuell zu halten.
Und das soll jeder DAU können.
Ich stelle mir dabei ein einfaches Content-Managment-System in PHP geschrieben vor, mit MySQL-Anbindung, am besten unter GNU-Lizenz.
Unterstütz werden sollten Bilderhochladen und einbinden und ganz wichtig ein Editor, der im Wysywig-modus arbeitet und (aber nicht ganz so wichtig) auch im Textmodus.
Geschickt wäre, wenn ich Sites nicht nur Editieren kann, sondern auch noch eine Dateiverwaltung dabei wäre, so dass ich z.B. Ostereier-aktionen halt nur Ostern im Netz habe, sonst geparkt auf Abruf.
Also ungefähr sowas wie bei Beepworld.
Das größte Problem ist der Wysiwyg-Editor, alles andere müßte ich  selber hinkriegen können. Aber bei dem Editor hakt es bei mir völlig aus.

Im Gegensatz zu den dialer-fragen, die reine Neugier sind, ist der Online-Wysiwyg-Editor auch in finanziellem Hinblick von Bedeutung für mich.

Für Hilfe möchte ich mich schon im Voraus bedanken.

mfg
 Rahmat


----------

